# Rocky Mountain GSDs



## Gracie2012 (May 27, 2012)

We saw one of the progenies of this breeder while on vacation in Colorado and fell in love with him. Does anyone have any experience with them? 

We're looking for a loving companion pet who can aslo double as a therapy dog.

Thanks,

Michele


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

German Shepherd breeder in Colorado - Rocky Mountain German Shepherds
I just checked out their website.
They do work their dogs, all of them have titles. They also at least do hip/elbow checks. And in my personal opinion they have some gorgeous shepherds. UFO is quite a hunk!!!
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html
I would personally call or email them, and see if they have any temperament tests/critiques from unbiased sources. It's easy to say that a dog has a solid, stable temperament or is incredible if it's yours. I would like to see a proffessional opinon personally 


I'll leave the rest to a more knowledgeable member!!! Hopefully they'll correct any incorrect statements I made


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Gracie2012 said:


> We saw one of the progenies of this breeder while on vacation in Colorado and fell in love with him. Does anyone have any experience with them?
> 
> We're looking for a loving companion pet who can aslo double as a therapy dog.
> 
> ...


My dog is from Rocky Mountain German Shepherds. I liked the facilities and I liked Jayne, but I have been told by past trainers that the dogs from there do not have good temperments. I suppose this could be the opinions of some, but I liked their operation. They do tend to have quite a few litters,I don't know if that means anything and they do import quite a few litters.
Before we got our dog, I looked at a lot of breeders on the web in the area and then we went out to visit. They had quite a few people looking at their pups and the newer pups were handled by people a lot. 
All of the adults were on the premises so that we could actually see them and their temperment. We went to visit our puppy for 4 weeks before we actually got him and all the staff there were very helpful.
There were a few people there that were picking out a second dog from Rocky Mountain German Shepherds., so that tells me that people have had good experiences with the breeder. 
Since joining this board I also was curious if others with more experience would purchase from there.
I have to say that I love my puppy, he has been a great dog so far and if I had to do it over I would definitely go there for another puppy.
If you have any other questions send me a PM.
Victoria


----------



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm not impressed with the amount of litters that have currently.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Just really make sure you've had a good read thru ----> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html before you start narrowing down breeders.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

They have a LOT of dogs and a LOT of litters.

It appears their dogs are kept in kennels, not living in the home.

They seem to be breeding a lot of longcoats; I thought that longcoats could not get pink papers under the German system, did that change?

They do have nice looking dogs; mostly German showlines, but a couple of working line bitches. Are they planning to mix show and working lines? Hope they know what they are doing. I can't comment on the bloodlines and how they may combine, as I'm not knowledgable in this area, so hopefully someone with more expertise will chime in.

It appears that they used to be active in SchH and titling their dogs, but aren't anymore.

"In our recent past we were very involved in schutzhund sport and the German showring for over 12 years at the National level. Although we can apprecitate extreme drive working lines that is not what we choose to produce through our kennel but instead prefer a middle ground dog with beauty and still plenty of brawn to be a protective GSD without the over active level of working line drives."


At $1600, the pups are priced reasonably. They accept Visa, Mastercard, American Express and Paypal. There is no health warranty after 72 hours. In fact, they don't have much of a health/hip guarantee at all, and it's worded in such a way that allows them to get out of pretty much anything.

Looks like they are running a pretty good business, but I don't think I'd feel comfortable buying from them.


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

When I was looking for a pup I went up there on site to interview jayne and meet her dogs before making a decision on where to get a pup. She has at one time worked in the sport and show ring but does no longer. I know it has been a while on that side. TO me while she had a nice large kennel and a lot of breeding going on, I asked what she was breeding for as a goal and it came across as this was a side business to supplement the income of the lodge so they could be financially set. 

Secondly, i was not real impressed with her interaction and being able to know that many dogs thoroughly to breed them that often in my view. Jayne also said she tried to breed balanced dogs. I walked away from there thinking that it was to big of an operation that I wanted to support.

On a side note a neighbor of mine has a female from her operation that when went to be spayed at 8 months had a complication of cysts and that had to be removed which I found odd for a pup that young. Also for a female that was supposed to be bred for balance she is very hectic and hard to settle down for my neighbors even though they do a lot of exercise with her.

Now after having the working line pup I do from another breeder I would not go to Jayne for a pup since I have talked to others in the area who been involved with Shepherds for years and wonder about the quality she is producing since she produces a lot of pups each year.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

szariksdad said:


> When I was looking for a pup I went up there on site to interview jayne and meet her dogs before making a decision on where to get a pup. She has at one time worked in the sport and show ring but does no longer. I know it has been a while on that side. TO me while she had a nice large kennel and a lot of breeding going on, I asked what she was breeding for as a goal and it came across as this was a side business to supplement the income of the lodge so they could be financially set.
> 
> Secondly, i was not real impressed with her interaction and being able to know that many dogs thoroughly to breed them that often in my view. Jayne also said she tried to breed balanced dogs. I walked away from there thinking that it was to big of an operation that I wanted to support.
> 
> ...


 I appreciate your feedback on Rocky Mountain German Shepherds. As I have mentioned in this post, I did get my current puppy from there and have been happy thus far. I would like to know where you got your dog from or where else here in Colorado that you would purchase from.
Like I said I am very happy with my dog, but having joined this board and reading about what people should look for in a breeder I do question the amount of litters that they have and that they import.
I thought that I had done my homework, I looked at all of my options,went to visit the facility, talked with the breeder. If you look at it from my stand point everything looked great, but if I know now what I didn't know then would I have made the same choice? I don't know.
Does having that many litters make them a bad breeder? What specifically should people be asking when visiting breeders? 
I think the more knowledge and understanding on what people are looking for will help many people in asking the right questions and making a right decision for that individual.


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

The thing about large number of litters on the ground is really if you no longer train your dogs for competition how well do you really know them. Yes you got lucky on a pup also my neighbor got unlucky on a pup. I came up with a list of questions after doing research and visiting a couple of local sport clubs. The questions I had were detailed and scared away a few breeders, so I then went and interviewed those breeders in person. As for RMGSD I think at the the time she had 1 litter to be born and about 2 or 3 on the ground, so i thought how well is she really interacting with the dogs and getting them prepared to be in peoples homes with that many. I ended up going with a breeder I found in Arizona.

One of the best ways to honestly learn about the local breeders is go to local Sch. dog training clubs or other type of training clubs, that have as residents of the club people involved in the breed for a long time and pick their brain about who has good dogs even for pet homes, it is even better than reading documents on the web.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Freestep said:


> They seem to be breeding a lot of longcoats; I thought that longcoats could not get pink papers under the German system, did that change?


 
I think it was changed in 2010. 
Also, the GSDCA is adding a long coat class to this years National.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

szariksdad said:


> The thing about large number of litters on the ground is really if you no longer train your dogs for competition how well do you really know them. Yes you got lucky on a pup also my neighbor got unlucky on a pup. I ended up going with a breeder I found in Arizona.
> 
> One of the best ways to honestly learn about the local breeders is go to local Sch. dog training clubs or other type of training clubs, that have as residents of the club people involved in the breed for a long time and pick their brain about who has good dogs even for pet homes, it is even better than reading documents on the web.


That is very solid advice. I would definitely tell someone that was looking between many breeders to do as you suggested. But also keep in mind that I think a lot of these clubs would also steer someone towards breeders that may cater to mostly people that would be doing sports with their dogs. RMGS was involved at one time in the Schutzhund area but no longer do so. This tells me that they do have experience with the dogs that they are breeding (albeit too many litters) They also offer a training program for their customers, which also tells me that they are still involved to some extent with their dogs after they are born.
I think when I decide on my next pup I will definitely heed your advice and visit some clubs and get some opinions.
Having said that, do you train with a club in the area? It is something that I am contemplating.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

What happened to the OP? Gracie2012 are you still comtemplating RMGS? Which litter were you thinking about?


----------



## Gracie2012 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks for all the feedback, Ya'll.

At this point, I am going to continue researching other breeders. The number of litters concerns me as well, as all of my questions were not answered to my satisfaction. In my experience, so far I've found either large-producing breeders like RMGSDs, or head cases who do one or two breedings a year, but practically no home is good enough for their pups. 

We'll look at other breeders of German bloodlines in CO and near home in Austin.

Thanks again


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

Gracie are you set on a showline dog or open to a working line dog. As far as other breeders in the state you can pm me and I will go through the ones I interviewed 2.5 years ago and what my experience with them is if any.


----------



## Zak Smith (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi,

I think this is my first post, although I've been lurking for quite some time. 

In early 2010, my wife and I did a bunch of research, visited several breeders and then decided on RMGSD. Jayne was helpful and professional and everything went smoothly. We actually visited the litter several times to check out the pups before we made our final decision on which one. We are both very pleased with how "Nessie" (now 2.3 years old) turned out.

For our next GSD, I might check out some of the other breeders, but I bet in the end I would go back to RMGSD.

One other note, Jayne referred us to John Hendershot & Diann Yandrich at Two Bears Dog Training. They are Schutzhund trainers in Erie and have a club there. I just mention this because they have a dog selection/locator service to help people find a good quality dog that is a good fit for them. I believe they get dogs in for training from most of the local and regional breeders (GSD especially but also typical Sch breeds), and have their finger on the pulse of the quality of dogs coming out of the different breeders. I would certainly solicit his opinion when it's time to get another one.

And FWIW, he did mention to us that our Nessie from RMGSD was an example of great temperament, and that many GSD's he sees come in for training do not have it.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Zak Smith said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think this is my first post, although I've been lurking for quite some time.
> 
> ...


 I am glad that there is another person this board that has gotten their dog from RMGS and have had a good experience! I am really happy with my pup so far. I have also thought about starting Schutzhund with my dog. I had seen Two Bears (ha, my dog's name is Bear!) on the web and was considering giving them a look. Black Diamond was also mentioned to me as well.
There was another person on a different thread also looking for Colorado breeders (one of them was RMGS). I will let him know what you said about Two Bears.


----------



## Gracie2012 (May 27, 2012)

szariksdad said:


> Gracie are you set on a showline dog or open to a working line dog. As far as other breeders in the state you can pm me and I will go through the ones I interviewed 2.5 years ago and what my experience with them is if any.


I really have no preference in working vs. show lines. My main concern is temperament and aptitude for therapy work. I did send you a PM regarding your breeder research. Thanks!


----------



## LugerJadeandZoey (Aug 20, 2012)

I have been emailing back and forth with Jayne, and she seems to know her dogs pretty well. I have seen videos of them working, and it is impressive. 

We are strongly debating getting our new GSD bitch from RMGSD, if we do, I will let you all know how it goes...if we don't, I will fill you in as to why. We visit in October of this year to meet the dogs (we are currently in Hawaii, so can't come sooner). 

I have also seen some comments on the videos of Cash working of people who have purchased his pups, they were very pleased.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I just sent Jayne an email the other day. Which pairing are you interested in?
Cash is a very impressive dog in person and I have seen his progeny a few times in my area.
My pup is from a Whiskey/Chakira litter from last year. They are actually due to have a repeat litter this August I believe.
Good Luck with your puppy search!


----------



## Bolero (Jul 15, 2012)

We have been watching these posts in regards to our home kennel facility. We welcome and encourage anyone who has an interest in knowing how we do things that they come and visit us!
I would like to address some comments made in just a simple form. 
*We breed because we LOVE the breed. Because of this we strive to breed only the most solid temperamented and balanced dogs*. 
Yes, we were once very actice in schutzhund sport and showing, we have paid our dues, but have since devoted all of our time to our dogs , our breeding program and the training programs we offer.
I thoroughly enjoyed sport and show but do not find it to be a tell all for breeding here in the US, yes all of our dogs participate in protection training. We breed GSD's not Goldens. The politics are rampant and I have even met plenty of titled dogs that should not be bred. 
We have over 20 years of training experience and have trainers that train with us that have even more experience than that, including K9 police and working dogs, we are plenty qualified to determine proper temperament for breeding. 
Yes, we do have a good number of animals (17), but we also have far more than one person caring for them. Should a dog that merely sleeps at night in a kennel get discredited from a quality breeding program? We surely don't think so! Our dogs get plenty of exercise and running time on our large mountain acreage, plus house time and ongoing training. 

As for the amount of litters we produce, we try to keep up with the demand, simple as that. No excess. Ever. 

Our females are only bred between the ages of 2 and 5 and then are retired to forever homes, trained and in excellent health. 
So our replenishment on females can be quite regular with this policy we keep.
We know every one of our dogs on a very personal basis and take great pride in that.

We do not breed to support our Bed and Breakfast.
*We breed to improve the breed and the quality of dogs that the public has access to. *We import only top quality dogs and continue to constantly evaluate them thereafter.

I know everyone is entitled to thier opinion about how others do things, I always say be slow to judge until you have all the facts. 
Even then, do so with care and consideration.

Our life is our dogs. No vacations. Ever. Every upgrade that we do to our home is for the comfort of the dogs.

We offer a FULL health warranty, we do not drop the ball on our clients. The initial 72 hour vet visit is to help protect our clients investment, get it into your vet and confirm it is healthy.
We have the normal hip/elbow guarantee as most breeders (26 months), we also cover proven genetic issues. No, we do not cover every little thing can occur with a live animal, that would be absurd and any breeder who professes they would, will not be able to continue operating very long. Anytime there is an issue we handle all concerns on a individual personal basis with our clients. If mediation should ever be needed we would use the BBB's service that is offered to us as an outstanding A+ rated member.

Bottom line is this, call us, talk with us, visit us, meet our dogs, we are an open book. Before the purchase, and during the life of the animal.

Our preference is in strong showlines, I love and appreciate an extreme drive working line dog but have found it is not always the best fit for the average family, rather a dog with a bit less drive. 
As for Szariksda's neighbor? maybe they do not take the time to train thier dog, maybe the dog feels cooped up, there can be many variables for a dog to be active. A dog that is ran and exercised regularily actually needs continued activity because you produce the desire for those endorphines, same as a human athlete. If it's a training issue, we are here and available to help them in any manner.
As for a young female with cysts that Szarikda also mentioned, same dog that has high activity level? I have not been informed of anything and if the dog was spayed young they may be simple juvenile cysts that would have absorbed as the dog matured and started her heat cycles, same situation that can happen to human females. We are not Mother Nature and can not prevent every little thing that can occur in a live animal. We are though very fair and realistic.

Again, in closing, we welcome visitors, we love and adore ALL of our dogs, we import VERY carefully and only top quality, we are seasoned professional trainers and only continue to try to improve our kennel program for the welfare of our animals.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Bolero (Jul 15, 2012)

www.RockyMountainGSD.com


----------



## WhiteSpirit (Sep 17, 2012)

I know many of the dogs from this kennel

German Shepherd Puppies / German Shepherds for Sale

Wonderful animals. I'd recommend myself but I don't breed anymore. I know that my friend got a dog from there with some great guarantees. And they are home raised the last I heard.

As a retired breeder I always preferred home raised to kennel raised. And I mean no offence to those who kennel raise.


----------



## jakeinAK (Sep 17, 2012)

I just got a Import puppy through RMGSD 2 weeks ago now and hes the best puppy I could ask for, he's smart, active, the vet said hes perfectly healthy, and hes great with people and other dogs thus far. i get compliments on walks on how well behaved for his age as well as how good looking he is which makes me proud haha. Jayne was easy to work with and quick to email or call back and im sure if i have questions for her in the future shed gladly help me. i give Rocky Mountain GSD and the puppy i received from them a 5 star rating.


----------



## Silverhorse (Sep 3, 2013)

*rocky mountain german shepherds*

I know this thread is old but feel I have to reply to this thread seeing there are some questionable comments about this wonderful breeder. I bought a puppy from Jayne and let me tell you he is amazing. I cant walk down the street without mobs of people stopping us to ask about him. He is the star of our obedience class and on our first day the trainer was just in aww with him and his intelligence. He catches on extremely quick and is so willing to learn, he is a true pleasure. Those that are so concerned about the size of her kennel really dont know what they are talking about. My husband and I toured her place and all her dogs are very well kept and super clean large kennels. She has a beautiful place and loves every single one of those dogs. My puppy is out of the ufo/emmie breeding and we met both of these absolutely gorgeous dogs. I feel extremely lucky to have a puppy from not just this breeding pair but from this establishment. Jayne is extremely easy going an easy to talk and work with. Her prices for puppies are set the same for everyone not a different price for different customers like some other breeders. She keeps everything in order with a documented paper trail and even birth times of every pup. Believe me her attention to detail is second to none. I would not hesitate for a minute in getting a second or third dog from her. Just my 2cents worth of my experience with her.


----------



## GSD7 (Dec 27, 2014)

Silverhorse said:


> I know this thread is old but feel I have to reply to this thread seeing there are some questionable comments about this wonderful breeder. I bought a puppy from Jayne and let me tell you he is amazing. I cant walk down the street without mobs of people stopping us to ask about him. He is the star of our obedience class and on our first day the trainer was just in aww with him and his intelligence. He catches on extremely quick and is so willing to learn, he is a true pleasure. Those that are so concerned about the size of her kennel really dont know what they are talking about. My husband and I toured her place and all her dogs are very well kept and super clean large kennels. She has a beautiful place and loves every single one of those dogs. My puppy is out of the ufo/emmie breeding and we met both of these absolutely gorgeous dogs. I feel extremely lucky to have a puppy from not just this breeding pair but from this establishment. Jayne is extremely easy going an easy to talk and work with. Her prices for puppies are set the same for everyone not a different price for different customers like some other breeders. She keeps everything in order with a documented paper trail and even birth times of every pup. Believe me her attention to detail is second to none. I would not hesitate for a minute in getting a second or third dog from her. Just my 2cents worth of my experience with her.


Old thread, new user. I to have male from the Ufo/Emmie litter as well. He is healthy, well balanced, great with my 8yr old daughter and my 2 month old baby. He watches over my wife and girls like a hawk. He loves to lounge around the house but when its time to go to work he has all the drive that I could ask for in a dog. Tragen went through the Canine Camp at their facility the training was effective, and Dave the trainer was nothing short of professional. I would have NO reservations about this breeder. We are about to pick up another pup from Jane here in January.


----------



## RitaRT (Jan 9, 2015)

Where is RMGSD located? Sorry...new to board and interested to find best breeder for a gsd female pup search. Currently have a 10yo gsd who is worlds best dog! This pup has big shoes to fill. Thanks


----------

